# TPMS relearn



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Papa Smurf said:


> Has anyone had the take out air proceedure work to reset TPMS on a 2016 GEN2 LT RS?


That capability was removed after 2011.
A relearn tool has been required since.

Rob


----------



## Papa Smurf (Oct 30, 2016)

Second question, we recently bought snows for our Cruze, new steel rims and sensors. A day after install error message and no tire pressure. Go back to tire place and they don't have a relearn tool?? Go to my nearby mechanic and he resets. A day later error message and no tire pressure again. Any ideas? or just reset them again.


----------



## HankP (Oct 25, 2016)

Papa Smurf said:


> Second question, we recently bought snows for our Cruze, new steel rims and sensors. A day after install error message and no tire pressure. Go back to tire place and they don't have a relearn tool?? Go to my nearby mechanic and he resets. A day later error message and no tire pressure again. Any ideas? or just reset them again.


I would be concerned the TPMS on one of the stems is bad. Do you know which one is causing the issue, or all of them being "relearned" again? After resetting a second time, may have to contact the tire place and see what is going on and what they can do for you.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If you are seeing no readout from a specific position, usually two dashes, that particular sensor has a bad battery or a circuit problem.

Back to the tire store.....might have been damaged in handling or during the mounting process.

Amazing that a place that sells tires has no relearn tool.......sounds like they are a bunch of.......tools.....sorry, had to say it.

Rob


----------



## Papa Smurf (Oct 30, 2016)

Actually they have a ITM Sensor Aid tool but I don't think they know how to use it except to clone an existing TPMS and dada it will not read the original sensors on our cruze. Serves me right for not going back to GM and trying to save a few bucks.....


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Papa Smurf said:


> Actually they have a ITM Sensor Aid tool but I don't think they know how to use it except to clone an existing TPMS and dada it will not read the original sensors on our cruze.


I don't think you can clone sensors. The Cruze will only remember 4 sensors, so you'd have to reprogram every time you changed the rims. (Such as mounting winter tires.)

I think a relearn tool is about $70.


----------

